# Florabama Yatch Club...today 1/11/2015



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Heading over to Orange Beach for short visit with some relatives and am wondering if anyone is interested in meeting up at the Yatch Club? Want to say hello to Chris and sample some of his good cooking. If anyone is intetested give a yell out and we can work out the time. Im not on any schedules so totally flexible.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I may be going later w/spousal unit, I chatted with chris yesterday and he has a commitment and wasn't going to be there today...


----------

